# Poison alert



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

el3bour city... poison alert, poison being laid today. Keep your pets safe, help the street animals. 
Poisoned bait needs to be burned in order to destroy it, please pick it up using rubbing gloves.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Moqattam 

Government vets shoot and poison stray dogs, angering animal welfare activists | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What amazes me is the complete lack of compassion shown by the average Egyptian, they will happily walk past dying/dead dogs and do nothing about it not even protest about the cruelty involved in the killing. It only costs 12 Egyptian pounds to put an animal to sleep humanely.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What amazes me is the complete lack of compassion shown by the average Egyptian, they will happily walk past dying/dead dogs and do nothing about it not even protest about the cruelty involved in the killing. It only costs 12 Egyptian pounds to put an animal to sleep humanely.


the average Egyptian has no concept of animal rights


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spaying/neutering here is sore subject ( no pun intended) I am constantly told it's haram to do this yet they cut their sons and daughters.. 

The animal shelters try their best but the truth is it is too late to make any impact on the stray population just by picking up and trying to rehome, plus of course there are dogs/cats that would find it impossible to settle into a family home, the TNR programmes are not comprehensive enough and would take years to show that it is making a difference. People want instant results.


----------

